# Rate The Logos!



## pamnock (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm working on some logo ideas for a new club and would like some input on your personal favorites or suggested changes (I currently have more ideas in the works). Here are the 4 I've done so far:

#1







#2






#3






#4


----------



## pamnock (Sep 23, 2005)

Opps! I apologize -- they came out too large! You can view smaller versions here:

http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/mid-atlantic.html



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 23, 2005)

I like #4 best, Pam.






-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Sep 23, 2005)

*My favourites

pamnock wrote: *


> I'm working on some logo ideas for a new club and would like some input on your personal favorites or suggested changes (I currently have more ideas in the works). Here are the 4 I've done so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 23, 2005)

I like #2 the best.


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 23, 2005)

I like #4.

Jen


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Sep 23, 2005)

My vote is for #2. 

It's plain and simple but gets the point across. If merchandise is produced with the logo it would be cheaper. Plus is shows the cute little round head.


----------



##  (Sep 23, 2005)

My vote is for number 4.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 23, 2005)

I vote #2 i like the different shades of blue behind the bunnie, it really makes it stand out.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 23, 2005)

I like #4 the best.

Peg


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 23, 2005)

My favourite is Number 2.


----------



## kfonz (Sep 23, 2005)

I like #1 and #2, but I'm leaning toward #2 because it makes the bunny look really cute!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 23, 2005)

I like no.2


----------



##  (Sep 23, 2005)

DefinatelyNumber 4 Its the Onethat makes you look at it without being over powered .


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 23, 2005)

#2 and #4

Actually I like the rabbit in number 2 and the design in number 4...

Raspberry


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 23, 2005)

#4 is my favourite,

Nicole


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh Pan, they are all nice, but I am partial to#2... (I like #4, but it's a little feminine, and not all Hototbreeders might want to wear that on their jackets...) JMHO...

edited cause I repeated myself... sorry


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 23, 2005)

I like #4 the best, but the lettering may be difficult to read if printed smaller...


----------



## Gilfly (Sep 23, 2005)

i prefer number 1. It is simple and to the point like a logo should be! (in my opinion)

-Gillian


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 23, 2005)

I like number one the best. It's clean to look at and to the point. 

The others I like very much too, but #1 really struck me.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 23, 2005)

I like #1. It would look great on a jacket.


----------



## 2bunmom (Sep 24, 2005)

I feel like Razz does. I like the rabbit in #2 but the design in #4. Actually, they all look great. You are such a talented lady!! Beckie


----------



## juicyjuicee (Sep 24, 2005)

I like number 2.


----------



## thymeczech (Sep 24, 2005)

#2

Much cleaner looking, and easy to read.


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 24, 2005)

#2 is definately the way to go! (they all look great tho! )


----------



## brimmhere (Sep 24, 2005)

oohh i love number 4!!!


----------



## pamnock (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you so much for the excellent response and comments! You guys rock :dude:



Pam


----------



## Jenniblu (Sep 25, 2005)

#2


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

Ya know what, Pam?

I was on the fence about 2 and 4 when I responded to this post.

After coming back to it a few times, I do like 2 better, I'd just like to see the ribbon in a darker blue color because I think it could look washed out - especially when on a white background. 

If on a different colored background and the rabbit is white and the colors remain the same, that works...but still a darker blue ribbon.:wink:

Just my humble opinion.

:dunno: 

-Carolyn


----------



## holland (Sep 26, 2005)

My favorite is #4. But I would really like to see logo #1 with the bunny from #2. What a great job you did!!! You are extremely talented!


----------



## pamnock (Sep 26, 2005)

The great suggestions will really help with some new ideas I have. I'll be taking the logosto a show on October 16 for new club members to look at and consider. A Dwarf Hotot specialty show is being held at State College, PA, with the proceeds going towards starting up the new club. I'm donating the BOB and BOS awards andDwarf Hotot cards for a door prize.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Sep 28, 2005)

I added a few more design ideas . . .

http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/mid-atlantic.html



Pam


----------



## bluebird (Sep 28, 2005)

I got here late but two was also my favorite.bluebird


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 28, 2005)

I like #2 best, but the blue ribbon in the back looks a little flat. Perhaps using a gradient fill will give it more dimension.


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 28, 2005)

I like the one on your link page with the blue circles around the bunny's head


----------



## pamnock (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions! I've been jotting ideas down and trying to work on more when I have a chance. Most are just drafts that need to be cleaned up, but I wanted to get a wide variety of ideas to present to new club members.

Pam


----------



## tmdegenstien (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow i really like the one in the link, 3 lines down and on the right side 

http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/logo67.gif


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 17, 2005)

Inquiring minds want to know...

onder:


Which one won?

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for asking  #11 is the new logo for the Mid-America Dwarf Hotot Club (the name of the club was shortened). Below is the draft version that I did.The final version is cleaned up and reflects the name change . . .

Pam


----------



##  (Dec 17, 2005)

:great:Awesome! job Pam ,


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh it is beautiful. Pam you are really talented.


----------



## doodle (Dec 17, 2005)

Great choice! It looks _really_ good.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh, I really like that! Well done Pam

Jan


----------



## 2bunmom (Dec 18, 2005)

Well done Pam!!! The design looks great!!! Beckie


----------



## ariel (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks Great!


----------



## kgarver (Dec 20, 2005)

#1 and #4 were my choices but I love the one you picked. great job! :bunnydance:


----------



## pamnock (Dec 20, 2005)

*kgarver wrote: *


> #1 and #4 were my choices but I love the one you picked. great job! :bunnydance:




The club members voted on the logo. 



Pam


----------

